# FYI CAFE meeting this Friday! BAP/HAP topic



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to let you guys know we're resparting our BAP (breeders award points) and HAP (horticulture (?) award points) program back up. Our Feb meeting will be a presentation about the program, a Q&A session, and of course the usual mini auction and such.

More info/directions:
http://columbusfishclub.org/

We will also be voting on the club logo.

Swing by if you're interested in learning more about BAP/HAP in general or plan to submit entries yourself this year!

Thanks!
Liz


----------

